# Formulardaten an email Adresse senden



## carpe (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine JSP Seite auf der ein Formular vorhanden ist.
Jetzt möchte Ich die Daten vom Formular an eine E-Mail Adresse senden.
Aber wie geht das?

Ich Arbeite mit einem MVC Ansatz.
JSP(Formular) -> Servlet(.......) 


Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben wie man sowas macht.


kann man auch eine textdatei als anhang senden?



Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MrWhite (5. Feb 2010)

Let me google that for you

Erster Hit.


----------



## fastjack (5. Feb 2010)

Die JSP-Seite (mit Formulardaten) ruft das Servlet auf. Dort entnimmst Du die Daten, validierst sie etc. und baust Dir die eMail zusammen, dannach eMail abschicken. (siehe Vorpost)


----------

